# Forum is da bomb



## estrabd (May 26, 2009)

I don't play with FreeBSD nearly much as I used to or *want* to, but periodically coming to read the postings keeps me feeling somewhat sharp and abreast of the latest issues and happenings. Thanks for the great resource! :stud


----------



## Nokobon (May 26, 2009)

Ditto 

Great Forums and great community!


----------



## sossego (May 27, 2009)

I link important steps in my basic howto's to this and other BSD forums.


----------

